# Regarding Member Personal Advertisements



## PDX_Doug

In spite of what has always been a much loved "No advertising" policy on Outbackers.com, we have always allowed members to use the forum to advertise their own personal equipment (tow vehicles and RV's) when needed. I guess it's a little bit of an _'It's only advertising when it's the other guy'_ sort of thing, but in this case, that has been OK.

That said, we do want to show some restraint and respect for each other when doing so. A little 'Advertising Etiquette' as it were. Outbackers has always been about helping each other, and in a case like this, that can be a narrow line to walk. On the one hand, none of us wants to be taken advantage of or pay too much. On the other hand, as the seller one has their own needs as well, and it's important that the rest of us keep that in mind.

With that in mind, in the future, if you have issues with another members advertisement (i.e. asking price, etc.), please take it up with them privately by PM or e-mail. You may think that by publicly calling them out on their ad you are doing the community a favor, but please keep in mind that some time in the future you may be the one that is doing the selling, and think about how you would feel. To the buyer, as with anything else, it is up to you to do your homework, and don't assume that just because it's a fellow Outbacker, you are getting a sweet deal.

Thank you for your understanding on this.

Happy trails,
Doug


----------

